# Pure Silk Bahamas LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

This week the LPGA moves to the Bahamas for the playing of the Pure Silk Bahamas LPGA Classic. 
Many of you may remember last year's exciting finish, when Jessica Korda came out on top by one stroke over Stacy Lewis. 

This will be tournament #2 of 33 on this year's LPGA schedule. 

Here are the key details: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Pure Silk Bahamas LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The pairings for the first two rounds are now available: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Pure Silk Bahamas LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after the rain shortened first round. The first round is scheduled to be completed Friday morning: 

1	Brooke Pancake	-6	F 
2	Natalie Gulbis	-5	F 
2	Brittany Lincicome	-5	F 
2	Inbee Park	-5	F 
5	Ariya Jutanugarn	-4	F 
5	Azahara Munoz	-4	F 
5	Gerina Piller	-4	F 
5	Joanna Klatten	-4	12 

For full leaderboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Pure Silk Bahamas LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after the shortened second round (Round to be completed Saturday morning): 

1	Sun Young Yoo	-7	F 
1	Brittany Lincicome	-7	5 
3	Kelly Shon	-6	F 
3	Jenny Shin	-6	F 
3	Dori Carter	-6	F 
3	Inbee Park	-6	5 

For complete scoreboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Pure Silk Bahamas LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Have to root for Britty, even though she isn't going to wait to marry me in my next life. :dunno:

Gerina looked good too. Makes my recent prediction look like I know something...


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the final results: 

POS	PLAYER	TO PAR	
1	x-Sei Young Kim	-14	
1	Ariya Jutanugarn	-14 
1	Sun Young Yoo	-14	
4	Brittany Lincicome	-13 
5	Danielle Kang	-12	F 
5	Inbee Park	-12	F 

For full results: 
TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Pure Silk Bahamas LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings


----------

